# Bird wildlife in Greece No3



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello guys! I love wild bird photos and I created a thread series that include photos of wild birds, photographed by fellow photographers here in Greece. I decided to make 4 of them, each for every season. Giorgos Goutas gave me his permission the last time to post his wonderful photos more than once. So here are wild birds during summer months that are seen in Greece! Enjoy! 
Here's a European Bee-eater (Merops apiaster) 

and the gang 

a great spotted woodpecker(Dendrocopos major)

A short-toed snake eagle with his meal on his beak (Circaetus gallicus)

A European goldfinch (Carduelis carduelis)

A black stork (Ciconia *****)

A western yellow wagtail (Motacilla flava) 

A barn swallow posing (Hirundo rustica)

A calandra lark singing (Melanocorypha calandra)

A glossy ibis (Plegadis falcinellus)

A common cuckoo (Cuculus canorus)

A Eurasian stone- curlew (Burhinus oedicnemus)

A hoopoe (Upupa epops)

A white stork (Ciconia ciconia)

A little tern (Sternula albifrons)

A collared pratincole (Glareola pratincola)

A Eurasian golden oriole (Oriolus oriolus)

A curlew sandpiper (Calidris ferruginea) 

And a pied avocet (Recurvirostra avosetta)

Again, a big thank you to Giorgos Goutas!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a beautiful collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these awesome pics, Despina! I love the look on the hoopoe, he does have a really nice crest! 

It's also great to see the European Goldfinch, I can't wait till my little fellow is as big and beautiful as that one. Little Oberyn is doing great and just moments ago he gave his first short flight from his nest to me. He landed on my knee, I'm so proud of the little fellow!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> What a beautiful collection. Thanks for sharing


Thank you Niamhf! I love these photos and is the least I can do, share! 



aluz said:


> Thanks for sharing these awesome pics, Despina! I love the look on the hoopoe, he does have a really nice crest!
> 
> It's also great to see the European Goldfinch, I can't wait till my little fellow is as big and beautiful as that one. Little Oberyn is doing great and just moments ago he gave his first short flight from his nest to me. He landed on my knee, I'm so proud of the little fellow!


Thank you Aluz! You know a couple of hoopoes are nesting close to us, so I see them quite often! They are beautiful!
Little Oberyn can fly already?? Omg, he grows so fast and he seems strong enough! Well done!! Of course he will be as beautiful as this one.. and I'm sure you'll hear his wonderful tunes soon enough!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful pictures and birds again Despina. I just love the one of the Barn Swallow. He is so cute.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing,Despina!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank You for sharing these beautiful photos...love the barn swallow - very cute!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures, Despina!! I love them, all the birds are so beautiful  

Thank you so much for sharing, I can't decide which one I like best!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Beautiful pictures and birds again Despina. I just love the one of the Barn Swallow. He is so cute.


Thanks Kate! I see them quite often, they have nests almost everywhere here! 



nuxi said:


> Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing,Despina!


Thank you Gaby!  I really enjoy them and Mr.Goutas does such a great job!



Brienne said:


> Thank You for sharing these beautiful photos...love the barn swallow - very cute!


Thanks Susan! Isn't this guy unique? I see them very often so one day I'll go and take photos of their babies 



StarlingWings said:


> Gorgeous pictures, Despina!! I love them, all the birds are so beautiful
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing, I can't decide which one I like best!


Thanks Star! I have a lot of favourites instead  One of them is hoopoe, cause I see a couple close to my house!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome...thank you for sharing Despina...


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Awesome...thank you for sharing Despina...


Thank you Randy! All the credit goes to Mr. Goutas, I love these photos and I use them as backround photos!


----------

